# Dramatic Bananas



## 1074 (Dec 4, 2011)

Banana_001 by cantwellian, on Flickr




Banana_002 by cantwellian, on Flickr


----------



## unpopular (Dec 5, 2011)

Kind of neat. Can you provide some lighting details?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 5, 2011)

1 light from above with a grid ?


----------



## 1074 (Dec 6, 2011)

Natural sunlight from above/behind through blinds that do give a grid-like effect, with an small LED panel for fill light.




Banana_004 by cantwellian, on Flickr


----------



## unpopular (Dec 6, 2011)

As would the LED panel, I am guessing...


----------



## gsgary (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice, just shows all you need is imagination


----------



## 1074 (Dec 6, 2011)

unpopular said:


> As would the LED panel, I am guessing...



A little bit, but that isn't a high end LED. It's a sub-$100 Bescor that doesn't put out much light. Just a little paper diffusion on it, nothing too fancy.


----------



## 1074 (Dec 6, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Nice, just shows all you need is imagination



Thanks! It started as a bit of a goof, but turned out nice.


----------

